# Happy birthday Lincoln (3/7)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

(Lincoln is loved by Jane)

*Happy third birthday, Lincoln!*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy 3rd B-day Lincoln !!! I bet your mommy has something great planned!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a great day and get some belly rubs in!

Amanda


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday from Hawaii~!!
:whoo::whoo:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lincoln! arty:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lincoln!:drum:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thank you all, on behalf of my furry boy Lincoln! 

He DOES have a special treat right now....of having his brother (Cocoa) staying with us for 5 days! So he can spend their birthday together!

I started a new thread 'Lincoln's Brother is Visiting' with some photos :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lincoln and Cocoa!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:eyebrows:Happy birthday Handsome!:eyebrows:

Hope you have a great day!Tell Mom--you don't have to share a bully stick with Scout today!:becky:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy birthday Lincoln!

Wishing you a wonderful day full of fun playing and treats with Cocoa and Scout

XOXOXO Your 1/2 brother Carlito


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Enjoy your special day! Tori sends birthday lickies!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINCOLN FROM YOUR TEXAS PEN PAL VALENTINO!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lincoln! Tell Cocoa, my twin, Happy Birthday too! 

Love,
Sedona


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Have a great day Lincoln. Lucky you having a playmate for five days. What a birthday present!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINCOLN, YOU HANDSOME BOY!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINCOLN! :cheer2: arty: :cheer2: arty: :cheer2:You Handsome boy you.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Awww, you guys are so sweet. Lincoln must be blushing underneath all that black and white fur!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh....I almost missed Lincoln's birthday!!!
arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINCOLN!!! *_


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LINCOLN !!!!!! Hav fun with your brother this week!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lincoln!!

Ryan


----------

